# Videoschnitt Hardware .. [PC Zusammenstellung)



## NeoXtrem (20. März 2003)

Hallo @ all!

Ich muss demnächst einen PC für meine Arbeitsstelle zusammen stellen ,der gut zum Videoschnitt geeignet sein soll.

Ich komme direkt aus der Grafikbranche, habe daher also nur eine laue Ahnung welche Teile Videoschnitt im PC beansprucht. Dazu fehlt mir natürlich noch das Know How das Ihr hier sicherlich schon zu Hauf besitzt.

Habe schon hier und da rumgestöbert, aber weiß absolut nicht worauf zu achten ist, geschweige denn welche Karten (und Software) zu empfehlen sind.
Hoffe Ihr Könnt mir ein bisschen mit Tipps zur Hard und Software helfen. 

Hier noch ein paar Informationen zur Anforderung:
_(Zu mir: Ich hab ahnung von PC's, nur keine Ahnung von dem was im Videoschnittsektor Gut oder einfach zu schlecht für den Preis ist)
_

Erstens, Preis: Der Koplett PC sollte 2500 Euro nicht überschreiten 
(Ohne Monitor etc .. nur die kleine Kiste unterm Tisch )

- Videoschnitt sollte möglich sein (in Hard- und Software)
- FireWire Eingänge brauch die Kiste (min 1.)
- Der Standart Kram wie: LAN (10/100Mbit),1,44 MB Diskettenlaufwerk.
- DVD-Brenner und DVD-Rom kann ich noch selber raus suchen (wenn ihr nen Tipp habt gern  )
- Welcher Prozessor? AMD oder Intel?
- Welches Board dazu ? (sollte FierWire, S-ATA Raid und LAN OnBoard haben)
- Arbeitsspeicher .. (hatte mit 1024 MB DDR-Ram gerechet: overloaded? okay so ?)
- 2 mal 60 GB Festplatte von IBM für's RAID
- wenn ich noch was vergessen habe dazu schreiben... 

 Danke Euch schonmal fürs Durchlesen. Wenn ihr eingene Erfahrungen habt oder Euch echt auskennt, helft mir bitte! Ich muss mit dem Ding arbeten *gg*


----------



## orange (20. März 2003)

Hi,

ich such dir mal nen pc raus und poste es, aber ich hab ncoh einige Fragen. Was soll denn damit gemacht werden? Sollen außer dem Schnittprogramm noch andere Software auf dem Pc sein? Vll sowas wie nen Compositing Programm (Aftereffect oder Combustion) oder nen Grafikprgramm? Ich frag nur, da ich dann leichter die Komponenten auswählen kann.

cu orange_dot 

p.s wollt ihr auch sowas wie ne schnitttastur?

-> was noch wichtig wäre, ich würd zu 2 monitoren raten, ist dies auch in eurem sinne?


----------



## El_Schubi (21. März 2003)

da du eh schon ein raid (0 hoffe ich  ) machen willst, empfehle ich dir mindestens ein vierfach/ eher noch achtfach ide raid0 zu nehmen mit dem 8-fach kannst du in der spitze bis 180mb/s schaffen. du mußt ja falls es das kapital nicht hergibt nicht gleich alle slots bestücken, aber ich würde auf jedenfall gleich eine so große raid karte nehmen, da videoschnitt ohne ausreichenden festplattendatenstrom ziemlich ärgerlich werden kann, vor allem falls du mal was auf dv zurückspielen willst und das stottert dann dauernd... 
achja prozessor: dual amd und arbeitsspeicher: 1gb ist sicher nicht zuviel 

mfg el


----------



## goela (21. März 2003)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich auch mal darüber nachdenken, ob die Anschaffung einer Videokarte mit Hardwareüberblendungen und Effekte sich lohnen würde.
Vorteil: Zeitgewinn -> Zeit ist Geld, wenn man damit Geld verdienen will.

Aber wenn Du einen entsprechend schnellen Prozessor (oder zwei) einsetzt, ist der Vorteil vielleicht auch gering.


----------



## orange (21. März 2003)

> achja prozessor: dual amd und arbeitsspeicher: 1gb ist sicher nicht zuviel




... dazu kann ich nur sagen pentium ist und bleibt immer noch der marktführer in sachen mulimedia. Deswegen wirst du um einen P4 nicht umher kommen, ich würde aber für videoschnitt ein dual p4 system emphelen.
... und 1 gb arbeitsspeicher ist das mindeste was du nehmen kannst, zum bsp. sind vielen compositing programmen 2gb manchmalk garnet so falsch.

cu orange_dot


----------



## NeoXtrem (21. März 2003)

*Alsooo....*

Kurz mal zu dem Raid: Ich wollt eigentlich nen Mainboard mit Raid OnBoard .. fand ich bisher immer am komfortabelsten. (maximal 4xRaind gibts da) 

Im Groben und Ganzem...
Der PC ist für folgende Dinge vorgesehen:

- Videobearbeitung/Videoschnitt/Effeckte etc
- Audioaufnahme/bearbeitung (ich denke das lässt sich durch ne gute Soundkarte lösen)
- Homepage Design (Adobe Photoshop 7 + Dreamweaver MX + Flash MX) braucht aber kaum System Power 
- DVD's brennen
- LAN + FireWire Eingänge (gibts ja oft Onboard: reicht) 
- + Der Standartkram damit die Kiste läuft (Gehäuse, Netzteil, 1,44MB Laufwerk, DVD-ROM, Maus/Tasta (darf ruhig was nettes sein *g*), etc)

Das ist so zu sagen der Grundstoff. 
Ich gehe bei der Ausstattung des PC's von den Videoanforderungen als Grundlage aus, da diese Option dem PC sicher die größten Leistungen abverlangt.

Momentan ist nur EIN 22" Monitor geplant. (+4 14" Monitore für Kameraüberwachung) Ich persönlich wäre auch für 2 Monitore am Rechner. Bei Programmen wie Flash MX und Dreamweaver ist das schon besser. Letztendlich kommt's auf den Preis der Kiste an ob noch nen Monitor poasst oder nicht. 
Video Schnitttastatur ist sicher auch nett (wenn die nich grad die 100 Euro kostet *g* da sie ja auch so grotten hässlich sind ).

Wir werden einen groben Schnitt mit einer Hardware von Sony betreiben und das ganze im PC nachbearbeiten (After Effeckts etc) und digitalisieren.
Bei dem Schnittprogramm hab ich bisher nur Erfahrung mit Adobe Premiere 6.1, ist das Proggi noch okay ? *g*

Zu dem Dualprozezzor Vorschlag: 
Ich hab leider noich keine Erfahrung mit Dualboards machen können. habe nur gesehen das schon ein einzelner Prozessor ne ganze standge Kohle kostet *g*

soo .. hoffe das sollte erstmal weiter helfen .. 
Das Limit sollte nach wie vor 2500 Euro nicht überschreiten... sonst muss ich an nem MAC arbeiten *g*


Danke Euch


----------



## El_Schubi (21. März 2003)

> dazu kann ich nur sagen pentium ist und bleibt immer noch der marktführer in sachen mulimedia



wer immer noch an den "allmächtigen intel" glaubt, den will ich nicht davon abbringen  ok, aber wir wollen ja hier keinen intel/amd-streit 

aber bei pc/mac:
der mac ist in sachen grafik mittlerweile eine ziemlich lahme ente...
also für videoschnitt kann man den mac mit sicherheit nicht empfehlen...
wer mir nicht glaub kann hier mal nachlesen:

http://www.digitalvideoediting.com/2002/07_jul/features/cw_macvspc2.htm


mfg el


----------



## NeoXtrem (24. März 2003)

*...*

...@ orange

Hoffe das reicht Dir fürs Zusammenstellen des PC's )
wenn noch Fragen sind: unomatrix@web.de oder hier rein posten, bin jeden Tag mehrmals hier.

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. März 2003)

Hi NeoXtrem,

das Budget ist für professionellen Videoschnitt wirklich extrem knapp bemessen. Broadcast-Video kannst du mit dem Budget vergessen. Das behaupte ich einfach mal so, ohne näher auf Details einzugehen.

Ich geh also mal davon aus, dass du Videoschnitt für Multimedia-Anwendungen bzw. für Consumerprodukte wie z.B. DVDs produzieren musst.

Wenn das Ganze nun tatsächlich unter für den Anwendungsbereich professionellen Bedingungen stattfinden soll, dann empfehle ich dir natürlich einen flotten PC, nach Möglichkeit SCSI-Festplatte oder aber zumindest ein ordentliches IDE-RAID. Keinesfalls Low-Cost-Produkte. Damit erleidet man sehr oft Schiffbruch.

Als Videoschnittkarte empfehle ich dir die Canopus DV Storm2 in Verbindung mit Adobe Premiere und After Effects. Als Grafikkarte kann ich dir nur die matrox Parhelia mit TripleHead-Technologie ans Herz legen. Mit dieser Grafikkarte kannst du auf 2 Monitoren schneiden plus einen Ausgang für eine Live-Videoschnitt-Vorschau auf einem brauchbaren TV-Monitor.
Zwei grosse Monitore sind für brauchbaren Videoschnitt Pflicht. Wer das Geld dafür nicht hat, der sollte nicht über gewerblichen Videoschnitt nachdenken. Alle, die damit bereits Erfahrungen haben werden mir in dem Punkt Recht geben.

1GB Ram sind absolut ok, Prozessorleistung natürlich so hoch wie möglich, ich würde in dem Segment ebenfalls auf Intel setzen. Dual-Prozessor halte ich für wenig effektiv. Lieber einen Prozzi mit ein wenig mehr Dampf.
Eine spezielle Videoschnitt-Tastatur für Adobe Premiere kann ich ebenfalls nur dringend empfehlen!

Schaut euch nach Bundle-Angeboten um! Die DV Storm2 gibts z.B. auch inklusive Adobe Premiere UND Adobe After Effects UND Videoschnitt-Tastatur.

Für Multimedia-Projekte mit unterschiedlichen geforderten Videoformaten und -auflösungen empfehle ich zusätzlich die Software Canopus ProCoder. Nicht gerade billig, aber wohl das Beste, was man kaufen kann.

Ich hab das jetzt nicht alles komplett durchkalkuliert, aber inkl. PC, Komponenten, Monitoren (2x21") und Software dürfte das alles bei rund 5.000 bis 6.000 Euro landen. Und das ist wirklich günstig für Videoschnitt auf schon recht hohem Niveau.

-----------------

Andere Möglichkeit mit besonderer Perspektive:
Ordentlicher PC, wiederum mit 2 grossen Monitoren und einer "normalen" Firewire-Karte, sowie der Software Avid XPress DV 3.5
Diese Software ist reichlich teuer (ca. 2.600 Euro) aber sie ist ein Baby von Avid, einem der bekanntesten und sicherlich besten Post-Production-Hersteller. Wer mit Avid XPress DV umgehen kann, der kann auch sehr schnell an einem "Media Composer" oder an der "Symphony" arbeiten. Das gibt dem Operator berufliche Perspektiven und damit u.a. dem Arbeitgeber langfristig verwertbares Know-How. Ein Argument, das man nicht ganz vergessen sollte.
Nachteile der Avid-Lösung:
Softwaregestützter Echtzeit-Schnitt (keine Hardwarebeschleunigung), schlechtere Integration externer Compositing-Software, insgesamt schlechtere Skalierbarkeit.


Gruß
lightbox


----------



## NeoXtrem (24. März 2003)

*Vieleicht noch was ich damit vor habe....*

... mit dem PC sollen quasi Videos digitalisiert (erfordert also Video Eingang), geschnitten und nach möglichkeit auch komprimiert werden. Diese Videos die da dann raus kommen, sind lediglich für das Internet vorgesehen. Also denke ich, das erstmal keine TV oder DVD Quallität gegeben sein muss.

Sagen wir mal, ich brauche einen WV Golf: Zuverlässig, fährt gut und is nicht zu teuer. Auf den Mercedes kannich dann später noch spaaren.

Also Videoschnitt und digitalisierung mit dem annehmbaren ergebnis (ist sowieso nach der Komprimierung fast egal *g*)

Also ich bin momentanauf dem Stad:
- etwa 1 GB DDRRAM
- 2x RAID (2x60 GB) (oder 4x ?)
- Grafikkarte (tja, ne normale oder ne spezielle ?)
- Videoschnittkarte (Die Canopus DV Storm2 ist natürlich mein Traum, aber das scheint mir oversized  )
- Prozessort Intel > Singel CPU etwas um 2,8 GHz (denk ich mir auch obwohl ich AMD verfechter bin *G*)


Alles erstmal ohne Software, das Budget betrifft nur den PC (ohne Monitore oder Software). Brauche jetzt nurnoch Hilfe in Sachen Grafikkarte und Videoschnitt... Oder bei dingen die mir als Anfänger nicht auffallen *g*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. März 2003)

Hi nochmal,

bezüglich Grafikkarte bleib ich bei meiner Empfehlung (matrox Parhelia). Monitore sollten für Videoschnitt in jedem Fall CRT-Monitore (Röhren) sein, wegen der besseren Farbdarstellung gegenüber TFTs.

Ansonsten, wenns eh nur fürs Web gedacht ist, dann kauf dir ne günstige Firewire-Karte und gut is. Den Rest macht die Software und dein RAID.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

